# 2010 pre-draft measurements



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Draft Express has started updating the measurements page for this class today. It seems a little hurried as some of the numbers are in the wrong category, but some interesting info up already, if accurate:

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?year=2010&sort2=DESC&draft=&pos=&sort=7


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Whoah, Luke Babbit shrank.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> John Wall has been hanging around the media room for last hour, making sure everyone has been accommodated. Never seen anything like this.


lol funny guy

Cool hand Luke's measurements might have improved his stock


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Whoah, Luke Babbit shrank.


6'5.75 in shoes is a nightmare for him, if it's true. Not good if the 'stretch four' isn't taller than John Scheyer, lol.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Cool hand Luke's measurements might have improved his stock


Really? I would think that his shrinking a couple of inches would worry people.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> 6'5.75 in shoes is a nightmare for him, if it's true. Not good if the 'stretch four' isn't taller than John Scheyer, lol.


More than that, it pretty much makes him a one position player in the NBA. How the heck does he match up with NBA shooting guards?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> Really? I would think that his shrinking a couple of inches would worry people.


So you thought Harangody was 6'9 - 6'10?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> More than that, it pretty much makes him a one position player in the NBA. How the heck does he match up with NBA shooting guards?


If this is true, when I say nightmare, I mean almost literally. His agent/management must be having a panic attack right now. This effectively takes him out of the top 20. He would have legitimate trouble guarding NBA 3s; no way he's defending NBA 2s. This is a huge blow to his stock, again, if these numbers are accurate. Luke will never be guarding any NBA 4s at that height. He's been listed anywhere from 6'7-6'9 since high school, and the dude can't even break 6'6 in shoes!

I see they've updated the page and fixed some of the errors, but Luke's numbers are still the same. If this isn't a typo, this a big deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> So you thought Harangody was 6'9 - 6'10?


I'm sorry, I thought you were referring to Luke Babbit. Simple mixup.



RebelSun said:


> If this is true, when I say nightmare, I mean almost literally. His agent/management must be having a panic attack right now. This effectively takes him out of the top 20. He would have legitimate trouble guarding NBA 3s; no way he's defending NBA 2s. This is a huge blow to his stock, again, if these numbers are accurate. Luke will never be guarding any NBA 4s at that height. He's been listed anywhere from 6'7-6'9 since high school, and the dude can't even break 6'6 in shoes!
> 
> I see they've updated the page and fixed some of the errors, but Luke's numbers are still the same. If this isn't a typo, this a big deal.


Yeah, I mean, at that size he can't even bother shots from NBA 3s, much less 4s. And there's no way he prevents any NBA 2 from scoring at will. He's a second rounder at this point because I can't see any team wanting to give him a guaranteed deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like they suddenly changed that listing. He's now 6'8" and change in his Doc Martens.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> lol funny guy
> 
> Cool hand Luke's measurements might have improved his stock


I disagree. I though he was going to measure at 6'8" possibly even 6'8.5". Harangody at 6'7" is going to hurt his chances of getting drafted. He is a guy who can't guard 3's and he can't play on the perimeter. This is a 6'7.5" 4 who was not a good defender to begin with and being 6'7" does nothing to help/change that perception. He may get drafted just because of name recognition and the career he had at ND, but his chances of getting drafted took a huge hit.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nevermind, they just updated it - Luke's 6'7.5 without shoes. The reason why I was so surprised is that I've stood near the dude, and I'm just at 6'5 even w/o shoes and remember distinctly having to look up at him. Back in the top 20, lol.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Warren has the same reach as Arenas, Delonte, and Mayo, Bradley has the same as Rose, Hinrich, and Teague. Pretty solid measurements for guys who fit better at shooting guard than the point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I disagree. I though he was going to measure at 6'8" possibly even 6'8.5". Harangody at 6'7" is going to hurt his chances of getting drafted. He is a guy who can't guard 3's and he can't play on the perimeter. This is a 6'7.5" 4 who was not a good defender to begin with and being 6'7" does nothing to help/change that perception. He may get drafted just because of name recognition and the career he had at ND, but his chances of getting drafted took a huge hit.


People dont play the game 'barefoot', he's 6'8 in shoes with an approx wingspan of 6'10 and an 8'10 standing reach. You keep harping 6'7 like he wont be wearing shoes on the court.

Warren and Bradley better start learning how to play the point position, aint cutting it at 6'3 at the 2.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Larry Sanders with a 7'5.75" wingspan. I knew he was lengthy, but got damn.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> People dont play the game 'barefoot', he's 6'8 in shoes with an approx wingspan of 6'10 and an 8'10 standing reach. You keep harping 6'7 like he wont be wearing shoes on the court.
> 
> Warren and Bradley better start learning how to play the point position, aint cutting it at 6'3 at the 2.


He was 6'6" without shoes. I just don't see how these measurements helped him out any.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Favors has the tools to be great, I am impressed with his measurements

Solomon Alabi is also another impressive specimen, guy should be a lottery pick.



> He was 6'6" without shoes. I just don't see how these measurements helped him out any.


They just changed it, earlier it was 6'7 without shoes and 6'8 with shoes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Stephenson's measurements, so far, are good. Just under 6'6" with a 6'10" and change wingspan. If he can get into NBA shape he now figures as a swingman off the bench.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Stephenson's measurements, so far, are good. Just under 6'6" with a 6'10" and change wingspan. If he can get into NBA shape he now figures as a swingman off the bench.


DX says he has gotten himself in a lot better shape since the season ended. He still needs to put in major work on his jumper, but so far everything since the season ended pertaining to his draft stock has been real positive.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Favors has the tools to be great, I am impressed with his measurements
> 
> *Solomon Alabi is also another impressive specimen, guy should be a lottery pick.*
> 
> ...


His lack of weight won't let him in. If he had some weight, I think he'd be a lotto pick no doubt even with a raw as hell offensive game. At times he had problems gettin pushed around down low by stockier smaller players.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> DX says he has gotten himself in a lot better shape since the season ended. He still needs to put in major work on his jumper, but so far everything since the season ended pertaining to his draft stock has been real positive.


You can see that by the lower fat percentage. Midseason he looked like he was rocking it at 235 or so. He keeps up the hard work he could be one of the gems of the draft. On an unrelated note, is Renardo Sidney serious about waiting for the 2012 draft?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> His lack of weight won't let him in. If he had some weight, I think he'd be a lotto pick no doubt even with a raw as hell offensive game. At times he had problems gettin pushed around down low by stockier smaller players.


Yeah, if I'm in the 20-40 range I'd definitely take a flyer on him, in hopes that you'd have something when he filled out, but I wouldn't want him with a lottery pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to say that Monroe being that tall surprised me. He sure doesn't play that tall. Also, Daniel Orton might have to pattern his game after Kendrick Perkins, because he's barely 6'10 (he's also 19, so he might have an inch of two in him). Some of the measurements are real interesting. I still think Evan Turner's measurements keep him at the 2 specifically.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Also Cole Aldrich is officially no longer a solid pick in my mind. I thought he'd be at least 7'0 in shoes, but he's getting 2.5 inches in shoes. Come on. Is he wearing heels?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> *I have to say that Monroe being that tall surprised me. He sure doesn't play that tall. Also, Daniel Orton* might have to pattern his game after Kendrick Perkins, because he's barely 6'10 (he's also 19, so he might have an inch of two in him). Some of the measurements are real interesting. I still think Evan Turner's measurements keep him at the 2 specifically.


Was bout to comment on these 2, Orton came in a bit smaller than i thought, and Monroe checks out pretty huge 6'11 almost 250 (impressive numbers). 

HKF, do you think ET coming in at 6'7 affects Philly taking him at all, since you think the measurements keep him at the 2?..


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> IAlso, Daniel Orton might have to pattern his game after Kendrick Perkins, because he's barely 6'10 (he's also 19, so he might have an inch of two in him).


Perkins was always the guy I compared him to. He's got the length (though not quite as freakish as Perkins, who's a ****ing marshwiggle) and strength to do it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> Also Cole Aldrich is officially no longer a solid pick in my mind. I thought he'd be at least 7'0 in shoes, but he's getting 2.5 inches in shoes. Come on. Is he wearing heels?


He's rocking Doc Martens.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

I wonder how much Larry Sanders' stock rises now. He's a legit 6'10" (maybe more) with a freakish wingspan. He was listed at 6'9" coming into the combine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> Was bout to comment on these 2, Orton came in a bit smaller than i thought, and Monroe checks out pretty huge 6'11 almost 250 (impressive numbers).
> 
> HKF, do you think ET coming in at 6'7 affects Philly taking him at all, since you think the measurements keep him at the 2?..


I always pegged him as a shooting guard anyway, just glad to see it confirmed. Iguodala is a 3 man and so is Thad. Turner is a better guard than either of them.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

pG_prIDe said:


> I wonder how much Larry Sanders' stock rises now. He's a legit 6'10" (maybe more) with a freakish wingspan. He was listed at 6'9" coming into the combine.


yeah i think his measurements will help him, but he and Hassan Whiteside came in RAIL thin. at 222 and 227 respectively. Specially for Whiteside who's almost 7 foot at 227? jeez.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

pG_prIDe said:


> I wonder how much Larry Sanders' stock rises now. He's a legit 6'10" (maybe more) with a freakish wingspan. He was listed at 6'9" coming into the combine.


His stock would be much higher if he had actual skills.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Sanders is gonna be a sleeper, but Cousins is a beast 7foot6 wingspan and 292 pounds, he is HUGE


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cousins will tone up in an NBA weight room. I am sure of it. He's very strong.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh* when I read that I become sad lol...oh well gotta start living with the idea of Favors at the 4.

As for Sanders, shot blocking is a skill Mr. Munro


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> His stock would be much higher if he had actual skills.


Well as a Hornets fan, as long as he's a long, mobile shotblocker who could run the floor, defend adequately and can finish, that's all I'm looking for.

Him and Whiteside were the main guys I was looking at, since I felt they could possibly provide a Tyson Chandler type of factor for the Hornets next year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I look at Sanders and I can't see what separates him from Brandon Wallace, who couldn't make it in the NBA. He needs a lot of weight.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

pG_prIDe said:


> Well as a Hornets fan, as long as he's a long, mobile shotblocker who could run the floor, defend adequately and can finish, that's all I'm looking for.
> 
> Him and Whiteside were the main guys I was looking at, since I felt they could possibly provide a Tyson Chandler type of factor for the Hornets next year.


You think the Hornets take Larry Sanders at 11?

Paul George is almost as long as Rudy Gay. If he can play SG, his stock will go up.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Also Jeff Foote 7 feet w/o shoes does he have a chance to make a team? a pretty high IQ player.. 
Favors is taller and longer than Amare was coming out(as far as I know he hasnt grown since he got the NBA)
Kind of disappointed with Turners wingspan, but I think he might have a deceptive vertical, like Roy and Mayo did.
Cant wait for verticals, for Wall, Wes Johnson, Aminu etc...
DeShawn Sims is only 6.675 w/o shoes
Trevor Booker is 6.625 w/o shoes
Sherron Collins is only 5.1025 w/o shoes but his body fat at 9.2 isnt bad.
Paul George at 6.775 is taller than Aminu not as long though, we will see his vertical.
Lazar Hayward is 6.45 w/o shoes
Jordan Crawford is 6.3 w/o shoes
Sorry the apostrophe button doesnt work on my keyboard...


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> You think the Hornets take Larry Sanders at 11?
> 
> Paul George is almost as long as Rudy Gay. If he can play SG, his stock will go up.


Well, 11 might be too high for Sanders. I was really referring to possible big men that could be available when the Hornets picked, as well as those who could fit with the Hornets' personel. I mean, we clearly needed an upgrade at a position where we were playing Hilton Armstrong (until he got traded), Sean Marks and Aaron Gray a lot of minutes.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya I can really see the Hornets taking Whiteside, and he is a better prospect than Armstrong was for sure, imo (never liked Hilton)
I think Chris Paul would be great for Whitesides development and with his shotblocking it also helps Paul gamble for steals, a good fit overall


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Thoughts:

- seeing Jerome Jordan at over 7'0, 245lbs, with a crazy wingspan being mocked at like 40 boggles the mind; he may not have crazy polish, but the guy has been productive and shown improvement; I'd rather have him over Tiny Gallon

- Whiteside measured a 7'7 wingspan, but is still just 227lbs at 6'11; he needs time in the weight room, but has a phenomenal frame to build on

- if accurate, Parakhouski with only 6% of his 268lbs, at over 6'11, as fat is very beefy; he may not have lift, but seems to have plenty of strength

- Monroe is very solid at 6'11, a little pudgy 247, and a 7'2 wingspan; his numbers here are superior to Udoh, who he's already compared with in the mid-late lotto; different players, though; offense or defense

- Pittman is fat, but he has a great frame at over 6'10 and a 7'6 wingspan; he needs a ton of conditioning work, but there might be a 20mpg C in there; he showed flashes at Texas; probably worth a look in the mid-late 2nd

- spesking of fat, Cousins came in at 292; his management might be trying to position him more as a C, but that's still too heavy and too much fat for his frame; him coming in this out of shape doesn't help the well-established concerns with him

- Aldrich is just 6'9 even w/o shoes and 235lbs; his 9'3.5" reach does compensate, though; I'm sure Utah will give he, Udoh, and probably Monroe a long look

- Davis measured very solid and unspectacular across the board; he's the long rebounder every team could stand to use, but I don't think anyone's gaga over him; will be a solid consolation prize wherever he goes

- like Cousins, Orton came in very heavy at 269; I would've liked to have seen him at a leaner 260; he's not quite big enough afford that extra weight; interesting to see how effective he'll be playing C in the league

- Favors extremely solid at 6'10, 245, and 7'4 wingspan; I think he just guaranteed himself at #3

- Gallon's 7'4 wing compensates for height, but he still needs to drop 30lbs; interesting early 2nd round option

- Patterson over 6'9 in shoes and a very lean 240; I think he's still a little underrated and am not sure I'd rather have Monroe in the league; Patrick knows how to finish and can hit the three now; he reminds me a lot of David West; if he was 1.5" taller, he'd be a top 5 pick

- Paul George, at around 6'9 in shoes, really helped separate himself from the 2nd-tier SFs; this will definitely help his late lotto consideration

- Babbitt appears just big enough to play some PF, which helps preserve his stock

- Hayward wins runner-up as the coveted T-Rex Award winner, losing only to Scheyer, as he recorded a 6'7.75 wingspan while being 6'8 in shoes; this definitely won't help his (hyperinflated) stock any

- Trevor Booker, at 6'7, doesn't even have a 6'10 wingspan; he'll be solid in Europe

- Turner only has a 6'8 wingspan at 6'7 in shoes, but with his insane level of production, it's inconsequential

- Hobson couldn't crack 6'7 in shoes and is only 205lbs; his stock was hot this year, but he realistically had no chance of getting guaranteed money; unfortunate, because New Mexico has a fantastic recruiting class coming in and a chance at a very solid tourney run

- T-Rex winner Scheyer's wingspan didn't break 6'4, but did manage 6'6 in shoes; he has a solid career in Europe ahead of him

- Stephenson is a big SG at around 6'6, 227, and a 6'10 wingspan; his game needs a good deal of polish, but his body is definitely ready

- Jordan Crawford is a little small at around 6'4, 200, but does have the 6'7 wing; it'll be interesting to see who goes first between he and Elliot Williams

- Wall only helped himself at getting 6'4 in shoes and a very lean 196lbs; Baron Davis-like specimen at the point; no-brainer #1 overall

- Willie Warren measured solid and may be big enough to play some SG; he could very well be the Stuckey of this draft; lots of talent, but lots of question marks; he'd be excellent value after 20

- Avery Bradley has a fantastic frame for a PG; the problem is his PG skills; scoring points seem to be getting more en vogue and with the lack of depth in this draft, will probably be gone by 15; he's one of the harder guys to get a read on, like Jrue last year; also like Jrue, he's good on both ends as is at least a basketball player, if not a true point

- Armon Johnson measured even better than Bradley, but he needs a lot more polish on his game; I don't know about his point skills either, but he can be very good attacking the hoop

- Bledsoe also helped himself, going over 6'1, 195lbs, with a 6'7 wingspan; I think he's a lock now for the top 20


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm so shocked that Lance is suddenly in better shape being away from Cronin. Mick needs to be fired yesterday


----------

